# Pyra update! 6-7 months [pic heavy]



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been meaning to post an update so here goes! She is still the same little fire cracker she was since she was a little pup. She loves the flirt pole more than anything and she also likes the spring pole. She loves her daily walks and knows where all the houses with dogs are! She goes nuts the moment she catches their smell...it is rather obnoxious so I need to work with her on focus. However, we went to the show this past weekend and she was totally chill in the ring, she even layed down and did "frog legs"....it was hilarious. Anywho, so here is this past month!


















































































Show pictures

































Both my pups with their ribbons  she got 2nd place under Rodger Scott









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes great looking!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, you already know how I feel about her!  My favorite pic is the one of her standing up on her back legs LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know!! Mine too  lol!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Yep..nice pics..i like the spring tree one.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

she really is a cutie! Love the last one Bree took some amazing shots, but those eyes are so BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats on the ribbon!
She looks fantastic. Love her eyes.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's such a pretty girl!She looks very focused in some of those pics.I think I saw that last photo on Shannons FB.Great looking dogs!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  she is such a fun dog to own!


----------



## KingLeonidus81 (Jul 30, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww she's growing up so fast. Such a beautiful girl. Congrats on the ribbons :woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

She really has turned out. I like the lil boudreaux dog you got too! He looks like dogs from early hubbard heinzl stuff..


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love her face in the 4th from the last. Thats what I call the "dog smile". Hahahaha.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's a beautiful dog, she's turning out nice.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Shes pretty, looks very fast!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep is is wicked fast!  she is constantly catching the flirt pole lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

She is a pretty girl for sure.


----------



## Nick_C. (Jul 1, 2013)

I cant wait to get kira playin with the flirt pole she already so fast and agile!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I love her coloring Coach. She is gorgeous.


----------



## KingPup (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful pup! Can't get enough of the fawn - it looks so pretty!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes I love her color too!  she is a buckskin/red nose. She has a dark red/red nose sister and then another sister the same color as her but with white markings. She has two brothers and they are both fawn/black nose.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful looking girl Coach. Really appreciate you taking the time to give us a look at her.

Joe


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice coach like the look in her eyes ! Show pics are great !


----------

